# enzyme - genre masculin ou féminin ?



## yuechu

Bonjour,

Dans le dictionnaire WR anglais-français, c'est indiqué que le mot "enzyme" peut être masculin ou féminin en français. Est-ce que c'est vrai ? (ou c'est une erreur dans le dictionnaire ?) Je pose la question parce que dans le dictionnaire français-anglais de WR, il n'y a que le féminin pour ce mot.
Merci d'avance !


----------



## Yendred

Le _Dictionnaire de l'Académie française_ lui-même dit _masculin ou féminin._
_Larousse_ indique qu'il _"s'emploie de plus en plus souvent au masculin"._


----------



## yuechu

Merci, Yendred ! 😃
Quel genre est-ce que vous employez pour ce mot ?


----------



## Yendred

Ce n'est pas un mot que j'utilise tous les jours, mais j'aurais tendance à suivre l'usage et à l'employer au masculin.

Il y avait dans ma jeunesse une publicité pour une lessive qui vantait l'effet des "_enzymes __gloutons_". Elle a peut-être contribué à fixer l'usage masculin.


----------



## Nanon

Ma sensation, c'est que dans la langue courante, les deux genres s'utilisent (avec, pour certains d'entre nous en France, le souvenir de la lessive _aux enzymes gloutons_ déjà citée ) mais dans l'usage scientifique, on a tendance a utiliser le féminin : _une_ enzyme est _une _protéine et parmi les enzymes, on trouve les hydrolases _(f)_, les isomérases _(f)_, les ligases _(f)_, les lyases _(f)_, les oxydoréductases _(f)_ et les transférases_ (f)_. C'est une hypothèse.
Peut-être certains professeurs de biologie considèrent-ils que l'emploi d'enzyme au masculin est peu scientifique ou incorrect.


----------



## Maître Capello

J'ai pour ma part toujours employé ce terme au féminin.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Nanon said:


> Ma sensation, c'est que dans la langue courante, les deux genres s'utilisent [...] mais dans l'usage scientifique, on a tendance a utiliser le féminin :


Je pense que c'est l'explication la plus proche de la réalité.


----------



## danielc

J'ai appris au secondaire au Canada qu'on utilise le féminin.


----------



## Bezoard

Yendred said:


> Il y avait dans ma jeunesse une publicité pour une lessive qui vantait l'effet des "_enzymes __gloutons_". Elle a peut-être contribué à fixer l'usage masculin.


Oui, c'était en 1969 et un vaste débat sur le genre du nom "enzyme" avait suivi. D'un côté, la publicité consacrait le genre masculin, mais d'un autre côté le débat instauré apprenait à ceux qui l'ignoraient comme moi que le genre officiel était le féminin.
Enzymes gloutons — Wikipédia).


----------



## danielc

Ce débat n'est pas arrivé au Canada, que je sache.


----------



## JClaudeK

Maître Capello said:


> J'ai pour ma part toujours employé ce terme au féminin.


idem


----------



## OLN

J'emploie aussi plutôt le féminin depuis les années de lycée et de fac.
Il me semble (mais ne m'en souviens plus bien) que je pensais auparavant qu'_enzyme_ n'était que masculin, certainement sous l'influence de la publicité.


----------



## Yendred

La 9ème (et actuelle) édition du _Dictionnaire de l'Académie française_ dit féminin ou masculin. Le mot ne figure pas dans les éditions précédentes.
Le tome 1 (qui étonnamment se termine par le mot... _enzyme _!) a été édité en 1992, mais je doute que les "Immortels" aient été influencés par une publicité pour la lessive __


----------



## JClaudeK

Yendred said:


> _Larousse_ indique qu'il _"s'emploie de plus en plus souvent au masculin"._


La citation complète est


> Genre: Ce mot naguère féminin s'emploie de plus en plus souvent au masculin : _un enzyme_. L'emploi au masculin est aujourd'hui si répandu qu'il ne peut plus être considéré comme une faute.


Pour moi, cela signifie que, malgré tout, c'est le féminin il faut considérer comme la "bonne" forme.


_Le Robert_ écrit "nom féminin ou masculin".
Mais, dans les exemples qu'il donne, il n'y a qu'un seul exemple au masculin:


> Je me réjouis donc de ce vote rejetant *cette* enzyme.
> ...succinate déshydrogénase, *une* enzyme essentielle au bon fonctionnement du système respiratoire.
> Sous l'effet du soleil, la peau humaine et celle de la banane produisent *la* même enzyme.
> En effet, la salive contient *une* précieuse enzyme : l'alpha-amylase.
> C'est la réaction anaérobie (sans oxygène) d'*une* enzyme dite glycolytique ....
> Or, *cette* enzyme agit au niveau des cellules immunitaires
> - - Des interactions entre le produit et quelques autres agissant sur *le* même enzyme hépatique ....
> .... qui, comme une sorte d'*enzyme gloutonne [sic] *, absorbe progressivement la dispersion administrative locale.


----------



## Yendred

JClaudeK said:


> Pour moi, cela signifie que, malgré tout, c'est le féminin il faut considérer comme la "bonne" forme.


Avec trois dictionnaires (dont celui de l'Académie) qui disent que les deux genres sont acceptables, c'est assez culotté de décréter qu'il y a une "bonne" forme.


----------



## JClaudeK

"bonne" est entre guillemets ! 

Je ne décrète rien du tout, loin de là ! J'ai simplement essayé de décrypter cette remarque du _Larousse_: _"__ne peut *plus* être considéré comme une faute."_


----------



## Yendred

Alors disons pour reprendre le mot du Larousse que le féminin était "naguère" la bonne forme


----------



## Bezoard

Qu'est-ce qui définit la bonne forme ? Voilà une question intéressante. Y a-t-il ici un genre imposé par quelque règle ou doit-on se ranger à l'usage ? Le TLFi rappelle que le mot est bien récent en français, et donne comme première attestation 1901 _(Nouv. Lar. ill.)._ Le mot est emprunté à l'allemand _Enzym_ (préf. _en-_* et gr. ζ υ ́ μ η « levain »), mot dû au physiologiste allemand W. Kühne [1837-1900] et attesté depuis 1877.
En allemand, le mot est neutre. Il aurait fort bien pu être masculin en français***, qui correspond généralement au neutre dans les mots importés, mais on a probablement voulu rappeler qu'il s'agissait d'*une* protéine et quelques savants ont décidé d'en faire un nom féminin en français. Le TLFi rappelle encore que même si le mot est employé le plus souvent au masculin, il doit être considéré comme un substantif féminin suivant les décisions prises par l'_Ac. des Sc._ 1959, l'_Ac. de Méd._ 1967, et l'_Ac. fr._ 1970 (_cf._ Thinès-Lemp. 1975).
Il est certain que le genre masculin d'enzyme a eu son heure de gloire qui, en France du moins, a culminé au moment de l'affaire des "enzymes gloutons", mais cette affaire et les réactions qu'elle a suscitées, avec nombreux rappels dans la presse, ont entraîné un retour en faveur progressif du genre féminin. C'est ce que montre  assez bien ce graphique :



Google Books Ngram Viewer

*** Il est donné exclusivement comme nom masculin dans le Larousse du XXe siècle, vers 1930 ! Dans les premières attestations que je trouve avec Google Livres ou Gallica, antérieures à la date de 1901 donnée par le TLFi, le nom est masculin, comme ici 1, en 1892,  ici 2, en 1893, ou là, en 1899, ou féminin comme ici 3, en 1893, ou ici 4, en 1894.


----------



## Nanon

danielc said:


> Ce débat n'est pas arrivé au Canada, que je sache.


Non, mais il est allé au moins jusqu'en Belgique...


----------

